# NRA Carry Guard: CANCELLED!



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Hopefully no one here actually had it? Another sign that the NRA is in disarray.

https://lawofselfdefense.com/nra-carry-guard-cancelled/


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

Not me, I have US law shield


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The NRA needs to get their shit together.


----------

